# Fawn x Black Variegated?



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I want to breed my fawn girl, Peaches, to my variegated male, Dash. I'm not really sure how the genes will interact though, so hopefully someone can clarify this for me.
I do not know the background of Peaches, as she came from a pet store. The others in the cage with her were about the same age, and I assume were her siblings and another litter. There were both a dove and an agouti in with her... if that is of interest? (the dove I brought home with her).
Without looking at the genes, I know that variegated mice when bred to a self will produce variegated, and selfs. So if I were breeding Dash to a black self, they would produce black variegated and black self offspring. So would Dash and Peaches produce black variegated, fawn variegated, black self and fawn self? Would there also be the chance of dove and red variegateds and selfs?
Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You would get variegateds and selfs in red and black/agouti for definite. If your black variegated carries pink eye dilute you'll get some fawn and dove/argente variegateds and selfs too


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Red variegated sounds interesting, but would love to have a red pop up  I'm pretty sure there are no pink eyed dilutions on the vari side, which is a shame as I would love to see dove varies. I don't want to breed from my dove mouse though... she has oddly folded ears and is quite small. 
If I bred the black vari offspring of the fawn and vari back to the fawn, or to another pink eyed self, would I get dove varies? 
I think you might have to give me a genetics lesson haha.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Are you sure that Peaches is fawn and not argente (since there was also an agouti in the tank)? Just thought I'd ask since argente can look similar to fawn in pet mice and is a PE agouti.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I did wonder that, but as far as I can tell there is no bluish roots to her coat. As you say though, she is a pet type so perhaps it may not be so clear.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

If she was argente, what would the litter be like? Agouti with no reds?


----------

